# Help needed from working individuals (10-mins only)



## wnyang

Hi folks, 

I am a Taiwanese researcher who's undertaking a project in Work Psychology in Manchester Business School (UK) now. Through my project, I hope to find effective ways to help organisations and employees overcome career plateau. This is the state of feeling of slowly progressing in career due to lack of promotion opportunities or job challenge. To do this, I would appreciate help from those who are currently working (not self-employed) to fill out a 10-minute, confidential questionnaire. 

Some of the questions seem similar so a bit of patience is needed to complete it till the end, but overall it can be completed within less than 10 minutes.
Details and likely benefits are all covered here: bit.ly/1mGZYd1

Thanks for reading this and thanks for your help!!


----------

